# LR shooters?



## JWV (Jan 10, 2011)

I just wanted to see if there were any LR shooters out there? I got into it pretty heavy about 2 years ago and recently completed my first custom build for shooting Fclass in the next season.


----------



## musketman (Jan 22, 2009)

Lots of opportunities close for you. Midland and Cadillac for starters...I'm generally a sling shooter but shoulder issues may lead me into F class this year.....Dates and info can be had from Mich Rifle and Pistol website.


----------



## JWV (Jan 10, 2011)

I was definitely planning on shooting at both of those ranges as well as the Camp Grayling 1k range. I was put on the list so I will have access.


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

Check this site out.

http://www.longrangehunting.com/forums/f17/


----------



## wadevb1 (Mar 25, 2008)

I enjoy shooting 800 and 1k. LR shooting taught me a lot about conditions, equipment and reloads. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SuperSeal110 (Dec 6, 2003)

I shoot quite a bit out to 1000yds. It's very addicting.

I also do a little F-class shooting near Ann Arbor. 200-600yd matches.


----------



## RyanV (Oct 7, 2009)

So you want to shoot a thousand yards?






LOL


----------



## spine_splitter (Nov 18, 2009)

SuperSeal110 said:


> I shoot quite a bit out to 1000yds. It's very addicting.
> 
> I also do a little F-class shooting near Ann Arbor. 200-600yd matches.


I have been gaining intrest in long range shooting, I know there is a difference in a hunting round and target round, but I been wanting to buy a rifle capable of both, Iam not looking to compete but I want accuracy, everyone keeps telling me a custom rifle is the only way, I have been looking at the long range huner by savage in 6.5 norma, seems to be a pretty popular distance round, just cant find any info on the gun


----------



## rotty (Jan 22, 2003)

Yup, I try, need to find some good place that are closer though....so far to travel to shoot LR in MI


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

spine_splitter said:


> I have been gaining intrest in long range shooting, I know there is a difference in a hunting round and target round, but I been *wanting to buy a rifle capable of both,* Iam not looking to compete but I want accuracy, everyone keeps telling me a custom rifle is the only way, I have been looking at the long range huner by savage in 6.5 norma, seems to be a pretty popular distance round, just cant find any info on the gun


For dual purpose I would go with a .300 Win Mag, the Savage LRH seems like a fine rifle and is next on my wish list.


----------



## UPhiker (Jul 13, 2008)

jmoser said:


> For dual purpose I would go with a .300 Win Mag, the Savage LRH seems like a fine rifle and is next on my wish list.


Depends. LR matches are shot prone so it's hard to move with the recoil. That's why the non-magnums are more popular.


----------



## JWV (Jan 10, 2011)

Nice to see some fellow long range shooters. I have been shooting 600 for a while with my 308. I just need to find some decent weather so I can stretch out my 6.5x55.


----------



## UPhiker (Jul 13, 2008)

The first thing to do (in any competitive shooting), is to go out and get the rule book...even before you buy the gun. There is nothing worse than having to tell a person who just spent X-amount of dollars that his gun isn't "legal" when he shows up at his first match.


----------



## SuperSeal110 (Dec 6, 2003)

spine_splitter said:


> I have been gaining intrest in long range shooting, I know there is a difference in a hunting round and target round, but I been wanting to buy a rifle capable of both, Iam not looking to compete but I want accuracy, everyone keeps telling me a custom rifle is the only way, I have been looking at the long range huner by savage in 6.5 norma, seems to be a pretty popular distance round, just cant find any info on the gun




Do you reload?


----------



## spine_splitter (Nov 18, 2009)

SuperSeal110 said:


> Do you reload?


if I purchase the gun (6.5 norma) I will be, I would like to start getting into it, Iam just now trying to read as much as possible, the creedmore is starting to become more appealing for that fact alone.


----------



## Sampsons_owner (Dec 30, 2005)

rotty said:


> Yup, I try, need to find some good place that are closer though....so far to travel to shoot LR in MI


There are two ranges that you could try. South Kent Sportsmens club in Dorr, just south of Grand Rapids, and A P Goodrich in Alma. Both have 500 m silhouette ranges. I am not sure of the requirements for using the long ranges as I only go for the scheduled matches but you could contact them for more info. Steve


----------

